# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Egjipt: Vendi përfshihet në protesta të dhunshme. Largohet Mubarak

## Qyfyre

Protesta te dhunshme kane perfshire Egjiptin duke kerkuar heqjen e presidentin Hosni Mubarak.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110128/ts_yblog_thelookout/unrest-in-egypt-whats-going-on

----------


## Qyfyre

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/egypt/8288167/Egypt-protests-live.html

----------


## ximi_abedini

Protestuesit hyjnë në sheshin kryesor të Kajros

Mijëra protestues anti-qeveritarë kanë dëbuar nga sheshi kryesor i Kajros policët duke i sulmuar me gurë, xhama dhe shkopinj. Një numër policësh hoqën uniformat dhe u bashkuan me turmën.

Agjencitë e lajmeve raportojnë për protestues që brohorisnin dhe i merrnin në krahë policët që hiqnin uniformën. Protestuesit mundën të hynin në sheshin Tahrir, derisa ishin mbajtur larg tij gjatë gjithë ditës nga forcat e rendit.

Raportohet se në arrest shtëpiak është vënë Mohamed El Baradei, fitues i çmimit Nobel për Paqe dhe ish drejtuesi i Agjencisë Ndërkombëtare të Energjisë Bërthamore.

----------


## ximi_abedini

siq po shihen muslimanet u vedijesuan me ne fund dhe filluan te rrezojn diktatoret dhe kjo eshte fillimi i fitores se muslimaneve

----------


## Qyfyre



----------


## Boy

Edhe ketu ka gisht Edi Rama!!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

*El-Kardavi fton për aksion kundër tiranëve*

Jusuf El-Kardavi, në kanalin televiziv arab, Al-Xhazira, ka ftuar popujt muslimanë që t’i kundërshtojnë qeveritarët e dhunshëm arabë.

Ai, gjithashtu, u është drejtuar edhe policëve, të cilët e mbrojnë regjimin, që t’i lënë të qetë muslimanët dhe të mos përdorin dhunën ndaj tyre.

“Allahu nuk u hakmerret tiranëve, përderisa njerëzit nuk marrin aksion kundër tyre. Duhet kundërshtuar tiranët”, është shprehur, ndër të tjerash, Jusuf El-Karadvi.

Dalja e dijetarit të shquar musliman, dhe thirrja e tij për mosdorëzim, vije në një moment kur po vazhdojnë protestat në Tunizi, Egjipt dhe Jemen.

Nga ana tjetër, Partia qeverisëse e presidentit, Hosni Mubarak, ka njoftuar sot është e gatshme të fillojë dialogun me të pakënaqurit egjiptian.

----------


## Qyfyre

> "Allahu nuk u hakmerret tiranëve, përderisa njerëzit nuk marrin aksion kundër tyre. Duhet kundërshtuar tiranët


Pak e cuditshme kjo sjellje e Allahut

----------


## vizioni1

Ndersa kjo sjellja yte eshte edhe me e cuditshme, nuk kuptoj perse kaq urejtje,perse kaq inate??

Njeriu është i tillë si mendon

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Pak e cuditshme kjo sjellje e Allahut


e quditshme eshte qyfyre jam duke ndjekur me interesim te lart ngjarjet ne egjipt dhe shpresoj pas pak dite egjipti do jet vendi i dyt pas tunizis i cili do qlirohet nga tiranet dhe pas kesaj do pasojn edhe shum shtete tjera ,eshte shum e rendsishme per boten qe keto vende te udhhiqen nga ata qe do i zgjedh populli sepse do ndalojn shum luftra ne keto pjes do ndalojn shum bomba qe hudhen neper tregje shkolla e xhami

----------


## leci

> e quditshme eshte qyfyre jam duke ndjekur me interesim te lart ngjarjet ne egjipt dhe shpresoj pas pak dite egjipti do jet vendi i dyt pas tunizis i cili do qlirohet nga tiranet dhe pas kesaj do pasojn edhe shum shtete tjera ,eshte shum e rendsishme per boten qe keto vende te udhhiqen nga ata qe do i zgjedh populli sepse do ndalojn shum luftra ne keto pjes do ndalojn shum bomba qe hudhen neper tregje shkolla e xhami


Ti ke mendim linear daku,hecen drejt,ska kuptim me ndalu per nai presje apo pike.
E paske von i presje sa per me heq syte e keq.

Sa per temen.
Bota po ndryshon rrenjesisht dhe per pak kohe do te jete shume ndryshe nga ajo qe njohim.
Do te kete perher e me shume protesta,dhune,rrezim diktatoresh.
Popujt po marrin perdite e me shume force nga ato qe shohin ne shtetet e tjera.
Sot jemi te te gjithe egjiptian,tunizian,yemenit,algjerian,..neser akoma me shume.

----------


## mesia4ever

> siq po shihen muslimanet u vedijesuan me ne fund dhe filluan te rrezojn diktatoret dhe kjo eshte fillimi i fitores se muslimaneve


Duhet me shiku se cilat jane kerkesat e demonstruesve. Aty ku humb tirania e kthehet liria, nuk fitojne vetem myslimanet por te gjithe ata njerez qe jetojne ne at shtet. 

E kane veshtire qe te fitojne myslimanet sepse fatkeqesisht vete sheriati ia imponon at pushtet, sepse pushtetaret ushtrojne dhune ndaj protestuesve sepse mbrohen pas asaj se jane shtete islamike. Mubaraku e ka lojale ushtrine, ta shohim se cfare do te ndodhe ne vazhdim.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Allahu nuk u hakmerret tiranëve, përderisa njerëzit nuk marrin aksion kundër tyre. Duhet kundërshtuar tiranët, është shprehur, ndër të tjerash, Jusuf El-Karadvi.


Vet feja islame dhe 'allahu' i bejne njerezit tirane e terroriste, e ky thote se ai spo merrka asgje kunder tyre. Injorance, mos ua zini per te madhe

----------


## fisniku-student

> Vet feja islame dhe 'allahu' i bejne njerezit tirane e terroriste, e ky thote se ai spo merrka asgje kunder tyre. Injorance, mos ua zini per te madhe


Ne keto raste eshte thene edhe akoma thuhet keshtu:*" Bota e krishtere perparuan kur e braktisen krishterizmin, Ndersa Bota muslimane deshtuan kur e braktisen Islamin"*

Me dy raste tipike ta perkufizoj ate thenje: Muslimanet derisa punonin me Kuran e dominonin me shum se gjysmen e botes dhe ishin emblema e shkences, ndersa Te krishteret sa ishin te mbeshtetur ne krishterizmin e tyre i vrisnin shkenctaret dhe mohonin shkencen.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Ne keto raste eshte thene edhe akoma thuhet keshtu:*" Bota e krishtere perparuan kur e braktisen krishterizmin, Ndersa Bota muslimane deshtuan kur e braktisen Islamin"*
> 
> Me dy raste tipike ta perkufizoj ate thenje: Muslimanet derisa punonin me Kuran e dominonin me shum se gjysmen e botes dhe ishin emblema e shkences, ndersa Te krishteret sa ishin te mbeshtetur ne krishterizmin e tyre i vrisnin shkenctaret dhe mohonin shkencen.


ska nevoj me per komente me kete ju tregove te gjitha fisnik

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ne keto raste eshte thene edhe akoma thuhet keshtu:*" Bota e krishtere perparuan kur e braktisen krishterizmin, Ndersa Bota muslimane deshtuan kur e braktisen Islamin"*
> 
> Me dy raste tipike ta perkufizoj ate thenje: Muslimanet derisa punonin me Kuran e dominonin me shum se gjysmen e botes dhe ishin emblema e shkences, ndersa Te krishteret sa ishin te mbeshtetur ne krishterizmin e tyre i vrisnin shkenctaret dhe mohonin shkencen.


Ah kolegu i Admiralit Kortez. Erdhe me ne fund ti.
Nuk ka pase kesi perparimesh, vetem Perandoria Osmane e arriti suksesin me te madh, perparime te teknikes me pushtu keshtjellat dhe si te mposhteshin vendasit.  Te tjerat krejt deshtuan, u shkatrruan ne lufte ndermjet vete. Me ne fund edhe kjo.
Pasi sipas teje shtetet islamike ishin shume me perpara se atyre evropiane ne shkence, dhe se Kalifati i Spanjes ishte shume i perparum ne te gjitha sferat e jetes sese pjesa e Spanjes ku mbizoteronin jo myslimanet, atehere si eshte e mundur qe keta u invaduan dhe u shkatrrua kalifati i Spanjes? Qitash do te thoni, jo ata jane shkatrru se kane pire alkool, e 'allahu' nuk i don alkoolistet.

----------


## the admiral

> Qitash do te thoni, jo ata* jane shkatrru se kane pire alkool*, e 'allahu' nuk i don alkoolistet.


ah more mesia. te pelqen aq shume te kundershtosh saqe ke filluar te kundershtosh edhe vehten.
para ca ditesh po me kundershtoje kur une te thoja qe ne kalifat konsumonin alkool. te citoja shkrimtare, historiane e gjithefare ekspertesh te tjere e ti nuk bindeshe.
JO - thoje me kokfortesi... hahaha
tani na qenke bindur... hahahahahahahah.




> Jo more shoku myslimani alkoolin nuk e perdore. Allahu na thote ne Kuran se pirja e alkoolit ne kete bote eshte si me adhuru shejtanin, ti po del e po na thua se myslimanet e Spanjes kane qene aq liberal saqe edhe alkoolin e paskan pire.





> Admirali Kortezzz. Kete nuk e paskam ditur, d.m.th. sipas teje ne Spanje paska pasur shtet islamik, me sheriat, paskan pire alkool e paskan shkuar ne ndeja dhe paskan bere qejf, por ne te njejten kohe lulezonin xhami dhe feja islame... Haj medet per ty qe spo ki ide rreth fese. Jo more shoku kur ka sheriat e shtet islamik, kalifat, aty nuk mund te pihet alkooli, pervecse fshehurazi se denohesh me vdekje.

----------


## Jackie

*Egjipt, largohet qeveria*
28/01/2011 23:55

*Egjipt, largohet qeveria*
Përballë protestave masive të popullit, presidenti egjiptian, Hosni Mubarak ka njoftuar mbrëmjen e së premtes gjatë një fjalimi televiziv drejtuar kombit, dorëheqjen e qeverisë.

“Nesër në mëngjes do të urdhëroj formimin e një qeveri të re”, tha Mubarak i cili kërkoi nga manifestuesit të ndalin menjëherë protestat e dhunshme që kanë përfshirë të gjitha qytetet e vendit.

Ndërkohë, mësohet se në qytetin e Suezit vetëm ditën e premte kanë gjetur vdekjen 11 persona, ndërsa na Kajro bëhet fjalë për mbi 1 mijë të plagosur.

http://top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=202696&ref=fp

----------


## the admiral

e meriton ky i poshter. mubarak e ka treguar vehten ne sjelljen e tij ndaj palestinezeve ne gaza...

tani edhe nje qeveri kukull me pak.

----------


## Konstantin

shyqyr qe filluan me u civilizu nga pak ishalla dalin nga koha e gurit se shpejti lol

----------

